# Favorite Wine Recipes



## Grancru (Oct 7, 2010)

Being new to this forum I am searching for the best recipes that have gone through all the tweaking and become a regular favorite of yours. I, and I am sure others, greatly appreciate any fine offering you wish to share. I have plenty of mead recipes for those interested.


----------



## Wade E (Oct 7, 2010)

Here are a few from me that took best fruit wine in CT.
*6 Gallon recipe*

18 lbs – Previously Frozen and Thawed Black Currants

11 lbs – White Table Sugar

1/4 tsp – Liquid Pectic Enzyme

1 tsp – Acid Blend

6 tsp – Yeast Nutrient

1/4 tsp – K-Meta

3 tsp – Yeast Energizer

5 3/4 Gallons – Water

1 Sachet – Red Star Cotes Des Blanc Yeast

Pour 1 gallon of warm water in a 7.9 gallon primary bucket or bigger.

Add K-meta, Yeast Nutrient, and Yeast Energizer and stir well. Put all 
fruit in fermenting bag and squeeze over primary to extract most of 
juices and then put bag in primary. Pour the 1 gallon of boiling water 
with all dissolved sugar over fruit. Fill the rest of the way with 
remainder of room temp water and check SG, it should have a SG of around
1.090 give or take a little, if more then add a little more water, if 
less then add a little more dissolved sugar in small amount of water as 
sugars from fruit can vary a little. Let sit for 12 hours with lid loose
or with a cloth covering bucket with elastic band or string tied around
so as that not to sag in must. After those 12 hours add your Pectic 
Enzyme and wait another 12 hours while also adjusting your must temp to 
around 75 degrees. After those twelve hours, pitch your yeast either by 
sprinkling yeast, dehydrating yeast per instructions on back of yeast 
Sachet, or by making a yeast starter a few hours prior to the 12 hour 
mark. At this point either leave primary lid off with the cloth again, 
place lid on loose or snap the lid shut with airlock. Punch down cap 
twice daily to get all fruit under the liquid level. When SG reaches 
1.015, rack to 6 gallon carboy and let finish fermenting with bung and 
airlock attached. When wine is done fermenting, (check a few days in a 
row to make sure SG does not change and SG should be around .998 or 
less) you can stabilize by adding another ¼ tsp of k-meta and 3 tsps of 
Potassium Sorbate and degas your wine thoroughly. You can now sweeten 
your wine if you like by using simple syrup which consists of 2 cups of 
sugar and 1 cup of boiling water or by using a juice or frozen 
concentrate. I typically take 2 quarts of an alike juice and simmer on 
stove at medium heat with lid off until its 1/3 its original size and 
let it cool to room temp and then add slowly to taste. Be careful not to
over sweeten. At this point you can use a fining agent or let it clear 
naturally. Once clear, rack into clean vessel and bulk age more adding 
another ¼ tsp of k-meta at 3 month intervals or add ¼ tsp k-meta and 
bottle age for at least 3 months and enjoy. Longer aging will give you a
better wine so save a few bottles till at least 1 year mark so you can 
truly see what this wine can aspire to.

6 Gallons



36 lbs of previously frozen and thawed raspberries

Sugar to a sg of around 1.085 (about 8 or 9 lbs)

Pectic enzyme as per manufacturer’s dosage

Acid blend to TA of 0.65% (about 3 1/2 tsps)

6 tsps of yeast nutrient

1/4 tsp of k-meta or 6 Campden tablets

5 1/2 gallons of water

1 sachet of wine yeast



Put all fruit in a fermenting bag and put in primary bucket. Pour 3 
gallons of very warm tap water or bottled spring water over the fruit 
and then squeeze really good. Pull out fruit and temporarily store in a 
bucket. Add K-meta, nutrient and acid blend and tannin if desired at 
this point and add remainder of water to 5 1/2 gallon mark. At this 
point add sugar to sg of 1.085-1.090 stirring well to make sure sugar is
well dissolved. At this point wait 12 hours for K-meta to disperse. 
After those 12 hours add your Pectic Enzyme and wait another 12 hours 
while also adjusting your must temp to around 75 degrees. After those 
twelve hours, pitch your yeast either by sprinkling yeast, dehydrating 
yeast per instructions on back of yeast Sachet, or by making a yeast 
starter a few hours prior to the 12 hour mark. At this point either 
leave primary lid off with the cloth again, place lid on loose or snap 
the lid shut with airlock. Punch down cap twice daily to get all fruit 
under the liquid level. When SG reaches 1.015, rack to 6 gallon carboy 
and let finish fermenting with bung and airlock attached. When wine is 
done fermenting, (check a few days in a row to make sure SG does not 
change and SG should be around .998 or less) you can stabilize by adding
another ¼ tsp of k-meta and 3 tsps of Potassium Sorbate and degas your 
wine thoroughly. You can now sweeten your wine if you like by using 
simple syrup which consists of 2 cups of sugar and 1 cup of boiling 
water or by using a juice or frozen concentrate. I typically take 2 
quarts of an alike juice and simmer on stove at medium heat with lid off
until its 1/3 its original size and let it cool to room temp and then 
add slowly to taste. Be careful not to over sweeten. At this point you 
can use a fining agent or let it clear naturally. Once clear, rack into 
clean vessel and bulk age more adding another ¼ tsp of k-meta at 3 month
intervals or add ¼ tsp k-meta and bottle age for at least 3 months and 
enjoy. Longer aging will give you a better wine so save a few bottles 
till at least 1 year mark so you can truly see what this wine can aspire
to.


*6 Gallon recipe*

21 lbs – Previously Frozen and Thawed Raspberries

18 lbs – Honey (Raspberry Spun is best but any kind will work)

6 tsp – Yeast Nutrient

3 tsp – Yeast Energizer

1/4 tsp – K-Meta

1/4 tsp – Liquid Pectic Enzyme

1 1/2 – Acid Blend

2 Sachets – Red Star Montrachet Yeast

5 1/4 Gallons – Water

Pour 1 gallon of warm water in 7.9 gallon primary bucket or bigger. Add 
K-Meta, Yeast Nutrient, Yeast Energizer, and Acid Blend and stir well. 
Put all fruit in fermenting bag and squeeze over primary to extract most
of juices and then put bag in primary. Dissolve all honey in with 3 
gallons of boiling water and pour over fruit in primary bucket. Add 
Wyman’s Blueberry juice now and then add remainder of water and check 
SG, it should be around 1.100 give or take a little, if less then add a 
little more dissolved sugar in small amount of water as sugars from 
fruit can vary a little. Let sit for 12 hours with lid loose or with a 
cloth covering bucket with elastic band or string tied around so as that
not to sag in must. After those 12 hours add your Pectic Enzyme and 
wait another 12 hours while also adjusting your must temp to around 75 
degrees. After those twelve hours, pitch your yeast either by sprinkling
yeast, dehydrating yeast per instructions on back of yeast Sachet, or 
by making a yeast starter a few hours prior to the 12 hour mark. At this
point either leave primary lid off with the cloth again, place lid on 
loose or snap the lid shut with airlock. Punch down cap twice daily to 
get all fruit under the liquid level. When SG reaches 1.015, rack to 6 
gallon carboy and let finish fermenting with bung and airlock attached. 
When wine is done fermenting, (check a few days in a row to make sure SG
does not change and SG should be around .998 or less) you can stabilize
by adding another ¼ tsp of k-meta and 3 tsps of Potassium Sorbate and 
degas your wine thoroughly. You can now sweeten your wine if you like by
using simple syrup which consists of 2 cups of sugar and 1 cup of 
boiling water or by using a juice or frozen concentrate. I typically 
take 2 quarts of an alike juice and simmer on stove at medium heat with 
lid off until its 1/3 its original size and let it cool to room temp and
then add slowly to taste. Be careful not to over sweeten. At this point
you can use a fining agent or let it clear naturally. Once clear, rack 
into clean vessel and bulk age more adding another ¼ tsp of k-meta at 3 
month intervals or add ¼ tsp k-meta and bottle age for at least 3 months
and enjoy. Longer aging will give you a better wine so save a few 
bottles till at least 1 year mark so you can truly see what this wine 
can aspire to.


*3 Gallon recipe*

15 lbs – Fresh Strawberries diced up

7 1/2 lbs – White Table Sugar

3 tsp – Acid Blend

1/2 tsp – Tannin

2 cups – Ghirardelli or Hershey's Cocoa Powder

3 tsp – Yeast Nutrient

1 1/2 tsp – Yeast Energizer

3 Gallons – Water

1/8 tsp – Liquid Pectic Enzyme

1/8 tsp – K-Meta

These are extra ingredients for after wine is stable.

8 ounces – Liquid Chocolate Extract

3– Frozen Strawberry Daiquiri Mix

2 lbs – White Table Sugar added to 1 Cup Boiling Water

14 ounces – Monin Strawberry Syrup

1 Pint – E&amp;J Brandy

Pour 1 gallon of warm water in 5 gallon primary bucket or bigger. Add 
K-meta, Tannin, Yeast Energizer, Yeast Nutrient, and Ascorbic Acid and 
stir well. Put all fruit in fermenting bag and squeeze over primary to 
extract most of juices and then put bag in primary. Pour the 1 gallon of
boiling water with all dissolved sugar over fruit. Add another 3/4 
gallon of cool water in. Take 4 cups of water and the 2 cups of Cocoa 
powder and mix in blender on low speed and then add this to primary and 
stir well. You should have a SG of around 1.110 give or take a little, 
if more then add a little more water, if less then add a little more 
dissolved sugar in small amount of water as sugars from fruit can vary a
little. Let sit for 12 hours with lid loose or with a cloth covering 
bucket with elastic band or string tied around so as that not to sag in 
must. After those 12 hours add your Pectic Enzyme and wait another 12 
hours while also adjusting your must temp to around 75 degrees. After 
those twelve hours, pitch your yeast either by sprinkling yeast, 
dehydrating yeast per instructions on back of yeast Sachet, or by making
a yeast starter a few hours prior to the 12 hour mark. At this point 
either leave primary lid off with the cloth again, place lid on loose or
snap the lid shut with airlock. Punch down cap twice daily to get all 
fruit under the liquid level. When SG reaches 1.015, rack to 3 gallon 
carboy and let finish fermenting with bung and airlock attached. When 
wine is done fermenting, (check a few days in a row to make sure SG does
not change and SG should be around .998 or less), you can stabilize 
your wine now with 1/8 tsp of K-Meta powder and 1 1/2 tsp of Potassium 
Sorbate. At this Point I took all extra ingredients listed above and 
stirred it all in well and then add the wine to it and stir that in and 
add fining agent the transfer back to glass at which point you will have
approximately 3 1/2 gallons. When cleared, rack off lees and bottle or 
bulk age with another 1/4 tsp of k-meta.


----------



## Ankita (Oct 11, 2010)

Hi Wade,

Its a great post to share the wine recipe and I learn new things from this thread.I really appreciate you for this post.

Thanks.


----------



## David Taylor (Dec 27, 2018)

Do you have an updated recipe? Also, I only have dry Pectic Enzyme. Do you know what would be dry quantity for 1/4 tsp liquid enzyme?

Thanks, David


----------



## Bleedaggie (Apr 5, 2019)

Sorry to resurrect a 10yo recipe. The 3 gallon recipe calls for “3-Frozen Strawberry Daiquiri mix.” 

Any idea “3” what? Cups?


----------



## cmason1957 (Apr 5, 2019)

Bleedaggie said:


> Sorry to resurrect a 10yo recipe. The 3 gallon recipe calls for “3-Frozen Strawberry Daiquiri mix.”
> 
> Any idea “3” what? Cups?


I would guess bags or pouches. I believe that is what was meant.


----------



## Johnd (Apr 5, 2019)

I'd assume this is what is referred to.................


----------



## cmason1957 (Apr 5, 2019)

Johnd said:


> I'd assume this is what is referred to.................
> View attachment 54058



Could be, I assumed it was these pouches or a similar product.


----------



## Johnd (Apr 5, 2019)

cmason1957 said:


> Could be, I assumed it was these pouches or a similar product.



They're both 10 ounces, so they should both perform similarly, provided that they are of the same concentration and make the same amount of finished product. Can't ask the OP, he hasn't been seen around these parts since February of 2016, so the world may never know...............


----------



## cmason1957 (Apr 5, 2019)

I seem to remember back when the group had a contest of wines, @dangerdave 's Strawberry Daquri Dragon's Blood recipe won and he indicated he used a product like one of these. Hopefully he will see this and set us straight.


----------



## Bleedaggie (Apr 8, 2019)

Went ahead and used a 32 bottle of Collins daiquiri mix. Initial taste is pretty good, but awfully sweet for my taste - even for a port. It’ll be interesting to see how it ages, but I’m currently wishing I’d followed the recipe but without the 2 lbs sugar at the end.


----------



## Lori2626 (Jun 8, 2019)

This is a very exciting post. Thanks for sharing. I’ve got the bug to try a strawberry chocolate now... thanks all.


----------

